

Scala IDE 2.0 Released - motter
http://scala-ide.org/blog/

======
darklajid
Looks great and tooling might be a reason for me to try to pick up Scala
again.

But part of the post (supporting 3 different versions Scala versions, with
different IDE branches for each and the combinatorial result) resonated with
me and reminded me of the recent (?) article about the inability of mixing
libraries compiled with different versions of Scala.

If someone from the team is here: How hard is this problem affecting the IDE
project?

~~~
modersky
The problem affects us not at all, as we build from source.

The compatibility problem is a different one: Unlike almost everybody else,
Scala IDE uses the standard Scala compiler in presentation mode. That compiler
has undergone changes from 2.8 to 2.9 to trunk. The IDE needs to work with all
three versions.

~~~
thurn
What's "presentation mode"?

~~~
soc88
Using various parts of the original compiler as a asynchronous, interruptible,
focused service for use in IDE.

This fixes the problems usually occurring when people have to re-implement
type checkers/compilers, see for example the problems when Eclipse's Java
stuff disagrees with javac or ecj creates different bytecode and breaks
assumptions of other tools.

------
motter
Congrats to the scala community and the team that worked on this.

If there's a feature you'd like to see in a future release, you can suggest it
here: <https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=en#!forum/scala-ide-dev>

~~~
soc88
Great, thanks for the info!

Finally IntelliJ Scala got a serious competitor.

The features in the video look great, hopefully they also work like that in
practice!

------
gmosx
Congratulations to everyone involved...

------
Srirangan
IntelliJ IDEA FTW!

~~~
wheaties
I think it's great they're making the kinds of improvements the community has
been asking for. Then again, I too read that list and thought "isn't that what
I take for granted in IntelliJ?"

~~~
SWengineer
IntelliJ is very good for Scala, more responsive too. One of the intellij
plugin updates did get very confused and was falsely highlighting errors in my
project, haven't checked for a more recent update, but it was fairly recent.
Glad to see the eclipse plugin getting some tlc, since most java devs love
using eclipse even in cases where it's not the best choice.

